# XXX MOREL PORN XXX



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> View attachment 529975
> View attachment 529977
> View attachment 529977


Old pictures or new- let’s get hot and bothered. Lmao.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

God damn way to rub it in. You should put a few more shrooms on those huevos! That does look pretty darn good while I'm setting here eating Ramon noodles. Man I gotta catch me some of them shrooms.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done. Terrible season


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd tear that **** up.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

jeffm said:


> I'd tear that **** up.


I did lol


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

last year


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Where'd ya get those?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Kept it simple for my first meal this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Yesterday’s haul in Oakland County.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Then I took the boys to another location about a mile away and they found these 3.


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Today’s find...


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice looking blacks! Guys.

Last nights dinner wifey cooked up. Hamburgers loaded up with blacks with no condiments..just meat and pure heavenly blackies.


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

The rain maketh’ them grow!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Morels and onions, getting sauteed and paired with a tbone soon.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Update


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Seeing all this yumminess is making me envious, as I am stuck down here in Florida. Hopefully there will still be some in Oakland County when I return on Tuesday.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

My son and I went out hiking today and ostensibly seeking morels (although really just being outside, glassing deer, teaching about tracking, listening, etc). 

Instead the highlight of the trip wound up being driving home in our skivies after pulling well over 300 of these friendly little ticks off of our clothes, body, and hair. Yeeehaaawww.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

300? Holy hell


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Gross. Hate them things. I would never go back

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------

